# Adequate salary? (Another one, sorry!)



## D_P (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello

Im new to this forum and have had a look around and im getting mixed answers to salary questions. Some websites say one thing and another.... well you get the picture.

Anyway thinking about taking a job in Dubai and what to know if the salary offered would be enough?

Accommodation = *60000 - 70000 AED* (Per year)
Car = *2000 - 3000 AED* (Per month) What kind of car could you get if you lease
Salary = *15000 AED* (Per month)
Medical insurance, yearly fight home would also be included.

I would be living with my partner and would hope she would be able to get a job with a similar salary or maybe a bit less.

We would like a reasonable existence maybe out once or twice a week, a short holiday or two a year but nothing over the top. Would also like to save a reasonable amount.

Anyone else in this position? would really like to get some advice from you.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

D_P said:


> Hello
> 
> Im new to this forum and have had a look around and im getting mixed answers to salary questions. Some websites say one thing and another.... well you get the picture.
> 
> ...


I would say this is very much livable
for 60-70K you can get a good 1 bedroom in a number of places
For 2000-3000 you can easily hire a Honda Civic or a Mazda 6 kind of car
For other expenses (electricity and water, internet and TV, food and groceries without eating at restaurants) budget another 2500 AED
so you are left with about 12500 AED as disposable income. A dinner out can cost anything between 50 Dhs per person (in older Dubai) to say around 300 Dhs per person (in a top end hotel hotel without alcohol). Beer on an average is 35 Dhs per bottle. we usually end up spending 500 Dhs on a night out for a couple (we dont get insanely drunk or anything)
And if your partner starts earning as well, its all a bonus
All the best !


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

D_P said:


> Accommodation = *60000 - 70000 AED* (Per year)


1 bed apartments in Tecom or JLT no problems with a bit of hunting around The Greens, Marina, JBR. Some 2 beds in that bracket too. Search on dubizzle and knock about 5k off the advertised price. 



D_P said:


> Car = *2000 - 3000 AED* (Per month) What kind of car could you get if you lease


Mitsubishi Pajero is 3000 per month, 2L Lancer comes in under that.



D_P said:


> Salary = *15000 AED* (Per month)


I could live of that quite happily, depends on what your wants and interests are.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

It is do-able but you dont expect to save any if you are going out and going on holiday. How will your partner manage til she gets a job?? You cannot sponsor her. Be aware that it is illegal for an unmarried couple to live together (tho plenty of people do but don't bring attention to it) and if you are a same sex couple you would be better getting a 2 bed apartment for appearance sake (sorry but you don't say if you are male or female).
It seems strange that you quote 60-70k for accommodation and 2-3k for a car. are you not sure yet of the allowances? If you are still in negotiations you need to push for the higher figures.


----------



## D_P (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys.

The plan is for my partner to find a job before we go out there if possible, but am really just scoping out whether or not that sort of salary range is enough as i know it will be around that amount.

I know its all relative to personal circumstances but this is what ive found so far that one person says that you would have 12000 AED to play with and another says you would have nothing to play with, that just seems like a massive difference to me.

I manage quite well with a small wage here in the UK so i think i would probably make my money go further, basically im tight!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I shall happily explain that one to her as well  

You would be ok living off that salary, but dont expect to save that much. If your gf gets a job, then much of her salary you could then just save and live ok off of that.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

lane: To the lounge or we shall get in more trouble.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I want in ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> I want in ...


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-forum-lounge/
For all off topic banter!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Over to the right, Expat Lounge..... click.


----------



## D_P (Oct 2, 2010)

Dont really see what everyone is on about as most of the posts have been deleted and im not allowed in this 'lounge' but thanks for the other posts.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

D_P said:


> Dont really see what everyone is on about as most of the posts have been deleted and im not allowed in this 'lounge' but thanks for the other posts.


Don't worry, just some silly comments based on your initials. You need to make a few more posts to get lounge access.


----------



## D_P (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh I see, HA HA HA...........HA


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

D_P said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> The plan is for my partner to find a job before we go out there if possible, but am really just scoping out whether or not that sort of salary range is enough as i know it will be around that amount.
> 
> ...


Cost of living is alot higher in Dubai than back home. It is difficult to advise someone on what they can live on. It is easy to spend your money here and you may feel you are missing out on things of you are being tight with your money, but each to their own. :juggle:


----------



## olydan1 (Sep 23, 2010)

I think you'd be fine off of that. Do you know the specifics of the deal yet? I mean will the company be directly paying for your accommodation and car up to a certain allowance or is that cash in pocket? I may try to get the housing allowance up a bit higher to cover your basis, but the prices have been coming down dramatically over the past year or so.

In terms of spending cash there are a couple things to consider that can blow it out. I don't go out often, but I do find myself spending quite a bit more on restaurants and alcohol. It is easy rack up a bill on beer and especially wine. It's trouble for me as I love my vino.

As I said, you should be good on those figures but the area supports much higher levels depending on what industry/role you would be playing.

Also, are they covering full relocation costs and any relocation allowances?


----------



## D_P (Oct 2, 2010)

i dont know the specifics on the relocation package or on the general package for that matter yet but i do know there would be somekind of relecation package. 

I agree it does look like a low amount for the accommodation from what ive seen on the net.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

D_P said:


> low amount for the accommodation from what ive seen on the net.


Prices on the net are generally inflated.


----------

